# * cooterville mud ride video*



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

I cant say enough good things about this park and the ppl that run. We had a great time and will definitely be returning soon.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I definitely have to add Cooterville to my "Places to Ride Wishlist"

Great vid as always :rockn:


----------



## Gingerninjarick (May 9, 2012)

Awesome vid! How often is this place open. Might be looking for a place to ride next weekend..


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

Theyre open Friday through Sunday. And the first Saturday of the month they host a night ride. 






Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

nice video mayne


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Awesome!!! Makes me wish I lived back in vicksburg! lol


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

Thanks guys we had a great time! Indefinitely recommend going if your in driving distance! Like crai said they are open Friday- sunday BuT will be having night rides on every Saturday until cooler weather starts to get here. Either way he flooded the park when it starts to get dry from a huge pond he has. The huge slide we were going down is how he floods the park and gives everyone a fun way to cool off!


----------



## LiftedNlawedBrute (Nov 10, 2011)

I saw on facebook where you met King Cooter! lol Next time yall go I would like to tag along!


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

haha yes we did! Thats the biggest turtle I have EVER seen. Sounds good. Ill let you know next time we plan a trip out there.


----------



## Gingerninjarick (May 9, 2012)

Me and a buddy are talking about making a ride over there sunday if things go as planned. Probably leave here early sunday morning. Is there a cut off time for riding sunday?


----------



## LiftedNlawedBrute (Nov 10, 2011)

6 pm on sundays


----------



## LiftedNlawedBrute (Nov 10, 2011)

See Attatched


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

We have a night ride planned for July 28th at Cooterville


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

jctgumby said:


> We have a night ride planned for July 28th at Cooterville


Man I wish I could make it but I will be at the beach that weekend. I will still tell the rest of the crew and some of them may join yall.


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

I should be there that weekend. 






Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^Craig make sure to get some action pics of the lift....I want to see how it does. How's it comin along?


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

filthyredneck said:


> ^Craig make sure to get some action pics of the lift....I want to see how it does. How's it comin along?


Oh you know I will. I'm going ahead and getting the ball joint points pushed out this week while im at work. I think thatll fix the tierod problem i had. Then bolting it up and making sure everything fits and ive got some steering.The rear is done completely. And then I've gotta rework my snorkels. Since I've already got my plastics cut I'm gonna run twin intake snorkels for the 840 (if I get it this winter). 






Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

Jus curious bt y not jus do a 3in

FATBOYZ CUSTOMZ CREW


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

bigblackbrute said:


> Jus curious bt y not jus do a 3in
> 
> FATBOYZ CUSTOMZ CREW


Well to be honest I can't really answer that. I've had one of the older 2.5" lifts on it ever since I have had the bike and I've always wanted to go bigger. 

Was about to get a used CATVOS when the opportunity arose to get this one.


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

Naw i was referring to 3in snorkle. Lol guess i shoulda pointed that out. 

FATBOYZ CUSTOMZ CREW


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

Oh. Haha. Well my plastics are already cut and I wanna be sure and let it get plenty of air. It won't hurt anything anyways.






Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

Ah i gotcha. Yeap with dual 2in or single 3 u will get all the air u can use.

FATBOYZ CUSTOMZ CREW


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

I hear ya. Not sure if I'm gonna do a 4 pipe box or all 4 in a line. Pbly do two 2" with em all in a line. 








Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

Craig that hoe better be done by Saturday. Mud Madness is going to be in Top shape with all this rain! 

Oh I just ordered a Full Big Gun Evo System for the 850 along with a PCV. Gotta be sure and keep up with the competition. lol:rockn:


----------

